# Telecom Jobs in Australia



## rohitsingh (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi,

I am Telecom professional with 7 + yrs of experience in telecom field. I have experience with tier-1 customers in US, Middle East and Asia. I have traveled a lot to client sites in US , Middle East for deployment of Telecom Equipment, testing and commissioning of the product.

Currently I am looking at immigration opportunities for Australia. Before I take the plunge I would like to know what are the job opportunities for Telecom Professionals currently in Australia. I would appreciate any inputs regarding this.

Thanks,

Rohit


----------



## tracker777 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi,
To be frank, very limited. I am not seeing growth.

Most of the work in the areas mentioned by you are undertaken by the government owned NBN co. So, you can try with their suppliers.
eg. Ericsson, Alcatel, but both have branches in India where most of the work is carried out. 
You can try in the commissioning area.


----------

